# rifle for her



## pelagicone

I am looking to buy my girlfriend a new rifle for deer season. she loves the color pink , so I am trying to find a store that sales them. looking for youth model 243 or 308.. thank you for any feedback..


----------



## Jason

Not too sure about anything stock pink except fer a 22, but I'd suggest a single shot NEF in your choice of calibers, then find someone to dip the gun....


----------



## Tail Chaser

Michael Cole does some good dippin 
did one of my gator skulls in pink camo for the lizzard me and my daughter harvested
mighty fine job too 
highly recommend him


----------



## BBRASH

Depending on what you want to spend, the Ruger compact in 7mm08 or 308 is an awesome gun. If you are looking for a single shot Academy carries the CVA Hunter in 243 and 7mm08 for $199. There are a couple of local places that will do a custom coating pretty reasonable.


----------



## WDE

Ive seen pink stock AR's but thats not what your looking for....


----------



## Bottlerocket

You're buying your GF a gun??? Wow. No guns for my woman until she had a ring on her finger and was in the kitchen on a regular basis!

But seriously back on topic, if she's recoil sensitive, look into a 243, 7mm-08 or even 25-06


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Get her a Thompson encore Prohunter in either 7mm08, 243, or 308. "I would personally get the 7mm08" 

But eBay has pink stock sets for them from time to time, as well as gunbroker.


----------



## Longbow14

houge makes pinks stocks. also academy has a Howa "muddy girl" i think it's a wild pink and black splater look.


----------



## pelagicone

Thanks for all the help. Didnt even think about dipping it. We watch alot of hunting videos and she likes Tiffany Lakowsy"s pink camo Encore but when I go to there site I cant find it anywhere.. Thanks again


----------



## 706Z

*Pink Camo*

This is a 22 over 410 shotgun that I had tim do in MUDDY GIRL,my granddaughter loves it!


----------



## 706Z

*Muddy girl*

Over-all pic


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

pelagicone said:


> Thanks for all the help. Didnt even think about dipping it. We watch alot of hunting videos and she likes Tiffany Lakowsy"s pink camo Encore but when I go to there site I cant find it anywhere.. Thanks again


Look on e-bay you will find your pink stock set for the encore....


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

Look at the savage Axis youth .243. Saw one the other day and it is a nice gun for $275-300 range and will shoot as good or better as any of the above mentioned guns. Take it to Cole and have him dip it in what ever pink camo you want. You will come out cheaper and be able to put a better scope for the same money.


----------



## FrankwT

Grassflatsfisher said:


> Look at the savage Axis youth .243. Saw one the other day and it is a nice gun for $275-300 range and will shoot as good or better as any of the above mentioned guns. Take it to Cole and have him dip it in what ever pink camo you want. You will come out cheaper and be able to put a better scope for the same money.



+1, great trigger, very accurate, try walmart


----------

